# Klient do BitTorrent

## myak

Witam,

Co mozecie polecic do BitTorrent? Uzywalem Azureusa ale nie usmiecha mi sie, to program we (wszawej ;) Javie polyka mi 0.5GiB RAMu wiec szukam jakiejs alternatywy.. W sumie wiekszosc klientow w Pythonie, co mnie przeraza, bo wydaje mi sie, ze dopadnie mnie ten sam problem co z Azureusem (czyli koszmarna wydajnosc), ale moze sie myle. 

Macie jakies swoje typy - ktory klient najwygodniejszy, najszybszy (chodzi mi przede wszystkim o Xy, konsolka raczej mi nie pasuje w tej kwestii)?

----------

## _troll_

Sam uzywam mldonkey'a. Nie jest to typowy klient sieci p2p (  :Wink:  ) z uwagi na:

- dziala w oparciu o zasade klient-serwer (pozwala to stosowac dowolne gui do tego samego programu)

- dziala z roznymi sieciami, m.in. edonkey i bittorent

Uruchomic mozna jako usluge systemowa, co jest dodatkowo przyjemne, bo mozna sobie gui wlaczac / wylaczac, a program dalej zasysa.

Jako gui osobiscie uzywam interfejsu www (b. przyjemny), ale z prawdziwych gui polecam: sancho oraz kmldonkey (wszystko jest dostepne w portage).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pwe

a mam pytanko? ciezko jest go skonfigurowac? pytam bo to nie azureus czy cos w ten desen wiec cos wiecej trzeba zrobic - czy wystarczy uruchomienie uslugi i np kmldonkey/sancho na to i dziala?

dzięki

----------

## myak

No piekny ten kmldonkey byl.. Wlasnie o cos takiego (w kwestii GUI) by mi chodzilo, ale duet mldonkey + kmldonkey/sancho nie sprawdzil sie po wnikliwych testach z nastepujacych powodow:

1. Wygoda uzytkowania z siecia BT: watpliwa. Pliki .torrent trzeba bylo sciagac przez komende dllink <url_do_torrenta> i nie dzialalo to z torrentami sciagnietymi juz na dysk, tylko przez http. Owocuje to w niemozliwosci sciagania ze stron, ktore wymagaja zalogowania sie.

2. Jak juz sie udalo dodac cos do listy sciagania przez dllink to nie udalo sie polaczyc z trackerem. Pewnie dlatego, ze jestem za NATem bez mozliwosci forwardowania portow, ale Azureus sobie z tym radzil..

No i w zwiazku z tym, ze jest godzina 4 rano zaprzestalem dalszych prob i szukam dalej.. Kolejne propozycje mile widziane :)

----------

## Zwierzak

Programy Pythona nie są aż takie zasobo rzerne. Ja sam używam QTorrent i jakoś nie marudze ze za dużo zajmuje (no chyba ze sciagam duzy plik)

----------

## sebas86

Godne polecenia są jeszcze konsolowe ctorrent i rtorrent (~). Pierwszy przyjmuje przy wywołaniu plik torrent i pokazuje statystyki, drugi posiada coś w rodzaju GUI tekstowego i potrafi (chyba) obsługiwać po kilka plików na raz.

----------

## karol

sadze ze warto wymienic takze bittornado... prosty jednoczesnie wydajny...

----------

## argasek

No, to żeby jeszcze zaciemnić, to przesiadłem się z Azureusa (po zmianie JDK na 1.5) na oryginalnego klienta.  :Very Happy:  Zajętość pamięci nie jest aż tak straszna i ma to co uwielbiam: _trywialny_ interfejs.  :Smile: 

----------

## myak

Dzieki wszystkim za odpowiedzi, cos sie pewnie wybierze :)

A i dzieki dla sebas86 za polecenie rtorrent - widze, ze to bazuje na libtorrent, ktora jest napisana w C++, wiec jak sie czegos nie wybierze, to moze w wakacje sobie zaczne pisac swojego klienta ;)

OT:

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Physics is like sex. Of course it can give some practical results, but that's not why we do it. (Richard Feynman)

 

Feynman powiedzial tez: "I think I can safely say that nobody understands Quantum Mechanics". A w zwiazku ze zblizajacym sie egzaminem z kwantowki stwierdzam, iz byl on bardzo madry :D

----------

## sebas86

 *myak wrote:*   

> wiec jak sie czegos nie wybierze, to moze w wakacje sobie zaczne pisac swojego klienta 

 Fajnie by było gdyby powstał polski klient  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *myak wrote:*   

> No piekny ten kmldonkey byl.. Wlasnie o cos takiego (w kwestii GUI) by mi chodzilo, ale duet mldonkey + kmldonkey/sancho nie sprawdzil sie po wnikliwych testach z nastepujacych powodow:
> 
> 1. Wygoda uzytkowania z siecia BT: watpliwa. Pliki .torrent trzeba bylo sciagac przez komende dllink <url_do_torrenta> i nie dzialalo to z torrentami sciagnietymi juz na dysk, tylko przez http. Owocuje to w niemozliwosci sciagania ze stron, ktore wymagaja zalogowania sie.

 alez dziala!  :Smile:  niestety mldonkey ma wiele wersji dostepnych w sieci... glownie ze wzgledu na brak nowej stabilnej wersji od kilku ladnych miesiecy.... w portage oficjalna stabilna wersja to juz archaik kompletny (!).

Anyway:

- co do plikow sciagnietych na dysk:

```
dllink /sciezka/do/pliku.torrent
```

i dziala jak trzeba

- mldonkey nie ma (na te chwile - nie potrafie powiedziec, czy sie to zmieni) mozliwosci logowania i przegladania trackerow

Poza tym - torrent dziala ladnie  :Smile:  [ale to moja prywatna opinia]

 *myak wrote:*   

> 2. Jak juz sie udalo dodac cos do listy sciagania przez dllink to nie udalo sie polaczyc z trackerem. Pewnie dlatego, ze jestem za NATem bez mozliwosci forwardowania portow, ale Azureus sobie z tym radzil..
> 
> No i w zwiazku z tym, ze jest godzina 4 rano zaprzestalem dalszych prob i szukam dalej.. Kolejne propozycje mile widziane 

 hmmmm - sam korzystam z 'custom builda' wlasnej produkcji. sprobuj - moze bedzie lepiej?? Wersja bazowa to mldonkey-2.5.30.16 czyli najswiezsza dostepna:

http://vivid.dat.pl/mldonkey/mldonkey.tar.bz2

 *pwe wrote:*   

> a mam pytanko? ciezko jest go skonfigurowac? pytam bo to nie azureus czy cos w ten desen wiec cos wiecej trzeba zrobic - czy wystarczy uruchomienie uslugi i np kmldonkey/sancho na to i dziala?
> 
> dzięki

 defaultowa konfiguracja jest w pelni wystarczajaca, by od razu zaczac sciagac, a wszystkie klienty maja wsparcie do graficznych ustawien.

PS. Jesli dobrze pamietam, to bt jest wylaczony na starcie - najlepiej jest spojrzec, czy usluga sciagania przez bt jest dostepna.

PS2. bt ma nieco inny schemat ograniczenia downloadu/uploadu - w biezacej chwili znany jest bug (o ile wiem niepolatany), ze przy ustawieniu "zadnych limitow na sciaganie/wysylanie" (stosowna wartosc 0) - bt zachowuje sie jakby mial mozliwosc sciagania 0kb danych. Swoja droga interpretacja opcji ustawianej w kliencie nie przeklada sie od razu na opcje protokolu.... nie wiem kto to spie****  :Wink:  zapewne poprawia.

::edit::

a dla firefoxa / mozilli mozna sobie sciagnac cos takiego:

http://www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~dyna/mldonkey/

czyli mozliwosc klikania i przesylania linkow  :Very Happy:   *Quote:*   

> Supported protocols are ed2k:, magnet: and sig2dat:

 niestety bt nie jest wspierany, ale moze by pognebic autora?? wowczas obsluga w ogole stalaby sie przyjemna....  :Wink: 

a z ostatniej chwili: http://www.nongnu.org/platero/

jakies nowe gui dla mldonkeya.... chbya musze wyprobowac  :Very Happy: 

::edit 2::

platero jest nierozwijane od jakiegos dluzszego czasu  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## myak

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Anyway:
> 
> - co do plikow sciagnietych na dysk:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Z Twoim ebuildem - rzeczywiscie dziala :) 

Ale ciagle nie moge zmusic go do sciagania :| Uploady mam ustawione domyslnie, czyli zaden na 0, bawilem sie zmiana portow i nic.. Argh ;)

[EDIT]OMFG, dziala. Wyedytowalem /home/p2p/.mldonkey/bittorrent.ini i ustawilem tam jakies losowe porty a pozniej w interfejsie WWW zmienilem port na 25555 i zaczelo sie sciagac.. Czasem zadziwiam sam siebie ;D[/EDIT]

----------

## _troll_

 *myak wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Anyway:
> 
> - co do plikow sciagnietych na dysk:
> 
> ```
> ...

 to dobrze  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## RedHand

A ja korzystam z bittorrenta  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *myak wrote:*   

> OT:
> 
>  *argasek wrote:*   Physics is like sex. Of course it can give some practical results, but that's not why we do it. (Richard Feynman) 
> 
> Feynman powiedzial tez: "I think I can safely say that nobody understands Quantum Mechanics". A w zwiazku ze zblizajacym sie egzaminem z kwantowki stwierdzam, iz byl on bardzo madry 

 

Fragment mojej rozmowy przedwczoraj.

- Aha, zapomniałam Ci powiedzieć. Właśnie się dowiedziałam, że wykłady z kwantów na doktoranckich są po angielsku... - moja Kobieta.

- Że co?  :Shocked:  - /me

- Ależ to w niczym nie przeszkadza. To kompletnie bez znaczenia, i tak nikt z tego nic nie rozumie  :Wink: 

----------

## axquan

A może jeszcze ktoś wie który klient obsługuje polskie znaki? I nie utf8, tylko np. win-1250 i iso-8859-2, bo mam bittornado i zawsze wywala błąd przy takich znakach w nazwie pliku. 

O i jeszcze jedno, czy są jakieś klienty bittorenta zrobione w nie-skryptowym języku programowania? Np. w C, bo po uruchomieniu kilku okienek python zżera sporo pamięci, a java, cóż java  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebas86

nie lepiej przetłumaczyć te znaki?  :Very Happy:  tak będzię szybciej i wygodniej, zamiast szukać i trzymać po kilka programów na dysku, które nie wiadomo czy będą odpowiadać Twoim preferencją.  :Smile: 

Co do niepythonowych klientów to trzeba było przejrzeć wcześniejsze propozycje  :Wink: :

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Godne polecenia są jeszcze konsolowe ctorrent i rtorrent (~). Pierwszy przyjmuje przy wywołaniu plik torrent i pokazuje statystyki, drugi posiada coś w rodzaju GUI tekstowego i potrafi (chyba) obsługiwać po kilka plików na raz.

 

----------

## axquan

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> nie lepiej przetłumaczyć te znaki?  tak będzię szybciej i wygodniej, zamiast szukać i trzymać po kilka programów na dysku, które nie wiadomo czy będą odpowiadać Twoim preferencją. 

 

Problem w tym, że program wywala się przy nazwie pliku na serwerze, a nie na dysku no i jeszcze .torrent jest plikiem binarnym.

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Godne polecenia są jeszcze konsolowe ctorrent i rtorrent (~). Pierwszy przyjmuje przy wywołaniu plik torrent i pokazuje statystyki, drugi posiada coś w rodzaju GUI tekstowego i potrafi (chyba) obsługiwać po kilka plików na raz.

 

Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że już kiedyś zainstalowałem sobie ctorrenta, ale z jakiegoś powodu przestałem go używać i zapomniałem o jego istnieniu, dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## damjanek

przepraszam za maly bump tematu  :Smile: 

@troll:

jako, ze jest update w portage do 2.6 wersji mldonkeya, mala prosba z mojej strony: czy bylbys sklonny zauktualizowac swojego, jak to ladnie ujales 'custom ebuilda' ? byloby fajnie  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> @troll:
> 
> jako, ze jest update w portage do 2.6 wersji mldonkeya, mala prosba z mojej strony: czy bylbys sklonny zauktualizowac swojego, jak to ladnie ujales 'custom ebuilda' ? byloby fajnie 

 lol - nie wiedzialem, ze w koncu wyszedl!!  :Smile:  podsylaj info na pm  :Wink: )))) z gory thx!!

chcialem poprawic skrypt startowy troszeczke. spojrz na ten watek za niecala godzinke - wystawie link do ebuilda.

::update::

ok - done  :Smile: 

paczka dostepna tutaj:

http://vivid.dat.pl/mldonkey/mldonkey-2.6.0.tar.bz2

polecam obejrzec changelog ml'a - widac ze chlopcy pracuja  :Wink: ))

http://savannah.nongnu.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs/mldonkey/mldonkey/distrib/ChangeLog?rev=1.318&content-type=text/vnd.viewcvs-markup

do ebuildu dodalem pobieranie mozilla-handlera (poprzez flage USE "mozilla") oraz umieszczenie go w /usr/share/mldonkey . Udalo mi sie w koncu znalezc metode na instalacje rozszerzenia .xpi bez uruchamiania przegladarki, ale.... no nie do konca to dzialalalo  :Neutral:  Wiec na te chwile jedynie - autoamtycznie pobiera i umieszcza w katalogu, ale root musi uruchomic w przegladarce, by bylo dostepne dla wszystkich.

W razie problemow - dajcie znac.

PS. Korzystam z telnetu oraz www - nie robilem gui... nie wiem czy zadziala. Jesli ktos sprawdzi - prosba o stwierdzenie dziala/nie dziala. Jesli beda problemy zaczne meczyc gui.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

dziekuje bardzo bardzo  :Smile: 

jestem ci winien piwo  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> dziekuje bardzo bardzo 
> 
> jestem ci winien piwo 

 nie ma za co  :Smile: 

jesli uzywasz gui - daj znac jak dziala.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## damjanek

uzywam kmldonkey i chodzi wszystko ok....  :Smile: 

----------

## damjanek

no i mamy update...teraz wersja 2.6.2...prosba z mej strony analogiczna do poprzedniej: czy moglbys trollu update-nac swojego ebuilda ?  :Smile: 

btw, proponowalbym zrobic split tego topicu....

----------

## _troll_

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> no i mamy update...teraz wersja 2.6.2...prosba z mej strony analogiczna do poprzedniej: czy moglbys trollu update-nac swojego ebuilda ? 
> 
> btw, proponowalbym zrobic split tego topicu....

 faktycznie - topic do podzialu. zajme sie tym jutro.... ostatnie dni mam male urwanie glowy.

anyway - w wolnej chwili meczylem ebuilda do mldonkeya i czesc moich zabawek (i pomyslow kilku innych ludzi) weszla do portage. O tym co teraz robimy mozesz poczytac tutaj:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103239

btw. jest juz wersja 2.6.3 . po wytepieniu bugow z 2.6.2 zapewne update bedzie natychmiastowy.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

